# Are You An Engineer....funny....



## roadkillbobb (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## hermetic (Oct 17, 2015)

love it!


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 17, 2015)

I am an engineer (not mechanical though), and am fairly certain that those guys in that vid are NOT engineers.


----------



## higgite (Oct 17, 2015)

> Are You An Engineer



Yes, I are.

Tom


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm sure glad the stuff I engineer goes down hole in a oil well.  Where it is not seen when things go to sh$t.


----------



## coolidge (Oct 18, 2015)

The Corvair and the Pinto, need I say more?


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 18, 2015)

The Corvair was actually a pretty good handling car if you knew anything about how oversteer works. So not understeering like the rest of the tractors on the roads back then is likely what caused all that ruckus. The Pinto, the Vega, the AMC pacer, etc.  that went to production were basically designed by the bean counters during the Bad Times. The design engineer comes up with a design, but then it's hacked up by the manufacturing folks (engineers?) and bean counters. Grew up surrounded by folks who made their living in the auto industry, listening to their stories about this stuff. But then nothing made back then was work a crap IMO, so why am I even typing this? Must be bored...


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 18, 2015)

Be careful everyone, Engineers are human with feelings also.

 "Billy G"


----------



## John Hasler (Oct 18, 2015)

Bill Gruby said:


> Be careful everyone, Engineers are human with feelings also.


Nah.  We have hides like alligators.  Comes from dealing with management.


----------



## Alan Douglas (Oct 18, 2015)

I are too (electrical) but as noted, none of those are.  Funny though.


----------



## coolidge (Oct 18, 2015)

Coolidge: Hello, engineer dude can you come over to the shop I have a question about this new program you loaded.

Engineer: What's the issue?

Coolidge: Your program is going to rapid into a spinning chuck on the $1,000,000 Mori CNC lathe

Engineer: No its not!

Coolidge: Line 240

Engineer: (stomps off in a huff to edit his program)

^^^ true story  I'm just razzing you engineers I like you guys.


----------



## higgite (Oct 18, 2015)

Us engineers do not make mistakes! But, we do sometimes recognize the need to issue revisions to improve an already perfect original product, just to make it more perfect, mind you.

That’s my story and I’m stickin’ to it.

Tom


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 19, 2015)

In my world, sales and marketing have to come down and rip the firmware/drives out of our hands saying that if they left it up to us, they'd NEVER get a product. So when things go sideways we tell them it's their fault for taking the product early. 

Even with that, I am kinda proud of the fact that there are millions of storage devices out there with my designs in them, hopefully helping a lot of people make their lives a little bit better.


----------



## tomh (Oct 19, 2015)

Easy on the pintos. 
My neighbor been driving one for over 35  years that I know of  and It's still going strong. 
He hasn't  blown  up yet


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 19, 2015)

tomh said:


> Easy on the pintos.
> My neighbor been driving one for over 35  years that I know of  and It's still going strong.
> He hasn't  blown  up yet



Wow! That's gotta be a record.


----------



## maker of things (Oct 20, 2015)

Bill Gruby said:


> Be careful everyone, Engineers are human with feelings also.
> 
> "Billy G"



At least according to the data sheet.


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 20, 2015)

My dad had a boss that bought one of those Pinto's.   He was so cheap that he didn't believe in engine maintenance on cars.  He drove this car only to and from work, probably no more than 25 miles a day.  Never once changed the oil or even add oil to the engine. About five years later, the engine seized up and quit on him.  Mechanic ask him when was the last time you changed the oil? He said "What? Change the oil?  What for?"  This man was in charge of a third of a company that had nearly 2000 employees!


----------



## core-oil (Oct 20, 2015)

I knew of one very large plant, Where the lubrication engineer had to ask one of the fitters "How do I put this oil in my car engine?"


----------

